# My First Bell & Ross (BR 03-90)



## beckston23 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey B&R forum!

I'm pretty new to watch collecting, just started a little over a year ago and it's turned into quite an obsession! After a few entry level watches to get started, I finally got my hands on my first B&R! Which was quite exciting, a watch I've been thinking about buying for a while now. The exact model of the watch is, _*'BR 03-90 Grande Date & Reserve De Marche'*_.

I picked this particular watch because I had a fond liking to the power reserve indicator and the big date, something a little different in regards to movements at this price range. The aesthetics of the watch and the fact it's inspired from aviation instruments was another selling point for me. Here's a quick picture of it, will take some better ones when I'm back from overseas.









Would love to know more about the movement though, I've spent a fair bit of time researching before I bought it and found out it's a Soprod 9090. When I bought the watch, the salesgirl told me it was an ETA but wasn't sure exactly which one, so I read more into it and found that it's a modified ETA 2892 A2. Which confused me as I also read ETA was limiting it's supplies of movements to watch companies, but I can't find any further information on it. If anyone knows more about it, would love to hear about it or even if anyone else has the same watch would love to see pictures!

Cheers!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations! It's a beautiful watch. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks like a fun wear! Congrats on your B&R!


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sharp pick up for 1st br. Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DANinCLE (Oct 13, 2013)

Cool model. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

How many mm is that? Looks hefty


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's some pics of mine.


----------



## mattey. (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Nocturnal (Apr 6, 2014)

It's a beautiful watch. Wear it in good health.


----------



## horacle (Jan 8, 2017)

Cool and nice


----------



## watchdoc... (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks adorable.... Nice


----------



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

Gorgeous. How does that square case feel on your wrist? I like the aesthetics of B&R but have never tried one on nor seen one up close.


----------



## bayarea508 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great looking watch! Congrats


----------



## Hirsty (Feb 8, 2009)

Lovely timepiece!


----------



## gttheo (Dec 8, 2015)

looks great. What are the dimensions on that model?


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe the 03's are 42mm

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## sungtaek (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice watch. Congrats on new addition.


----------



## r56curt (Feb 28, 2014)

Just out of curiosity... why did you choose this power reserve version over the BR 03-97? I looked at both of these and ultimately chose the latter, but wonder if maybe I may have been happier with the BR 03-90...


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice watch...congrats!


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

r56curt said:


> Just out of curiosity... why did you choose this power reserve version over the BR 03-97? I looked at both of these and ultimately chose the latter, but wonder if maybe I may have been happier with the BR 03-90...


The 03-90 is much closer to the aesthetics of the original 03-92 with a matte dial and painted hands/numerals. The 03-97 on the other hand is a bit dressier with applied markers, metal hands, and a glossy dial. Both great watches, just appealing to different collectors.


----------



## ndelvall (Jan 29, 2015)

Excellent watch! Congrats!


----------



## rcoltellino (Jun 6, 2016)

nice watch congrats


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

great looking piece, congrats!


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

I like it....power reserve is always nice to see.


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

the Ltd B-Rocket is also a very nice version of your BR03-90 ...


----------



## blundell (Sep 10, 2011)

Good choice. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## beckston23 (Dec 1, 2015)

My apologies everyone! I've been so caught up in some personal things, I've completely forgotten to check back to the forum! First of all thanks for all the compliments, I'll reply to some of the comments as I don't want to be rude. Unfortunately I've had some priorities come up in life, and I need to let the watch go after such a short time owning it. Which is quite upsetting as I have had my eye on this watch for such a long time, and love everything about it, but I got to do what I got to do. If anyone is interested please feel free to message me, or if anyone has any advice on how to sell a watch? Could you please advise me, I've never done so before online or on a forum. I'd appreciate it very much, thanks.



TempusFazool said:


> Gorgeous. How does that square case feel on your wrist? I like the aesthetics of B&R but have never tried one on nor seen one up close.


Felt great, didn't bother me at all, I'd always preferred a watch that I could really feel personally, and the watch did just that.



r56curt said:


> Just out of curiosity... why did you choose this power reserve version over the BR 03-97? I looked at both of these and ultimately chose the latter, but wonder if maybe I may have been happier with the BR 03-90...


I love B&R's for the inspiration from aviation instruments, so I felt like the BR0390 kept more to the original design rather than the silver hands. I also liked the fact the power reserve was aligned in the centre.


----------



## crg001 (Jul 16, 2017)

Splendid, i have never really seen this watch upclose before, nice watch bro.


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

Love Grande date and power res. wonderful watch, Congrats!!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## dwaym0 (Jan 18, 2018)

Did you buy from an AD or another watch collector? Looks great!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I like Bell&Ross and have had my eye on the BR V2-92 Black Steel for some time now. Yours is a beauty, enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## joespeed29 (Jul 21, 2017)

i feel like these watches will always catch my eye


----------



## dwaym0 (Jan 18, 2018)

I haven't tried on a 01 model yet but my 03-92 seems to fit pretty well. Have you had a chance to compare both in size on wrist? Thanks!


----------



## flowerspower (May 19, 2015)

I love my first Bell & Ross, also a BR03-92. I put a SS band on mine.


----------



## flowerspower (May 19, 2015)

Sorry, BR03-90 not 03-92.


----------



## angelikaC (Mar 13, 2018)

Congrats!! It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## faizan1990 (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks great


----------

